# Currency Transfer Companies



## TanGem (May 7, 2020)

Does anyone here use a preferred Transfer Company to send to the U.K? Today the rate was around 1.07 to 1.08 but I've been told by a few friends to hold off as it will be parity by beginning of October and worse after Dec31st....anyone have any thoughts or insight. Thanks


----------



## Pipeman (Apr 1, 2016)

I'll dust off my crystal ball.... don't wait...


----------



## TanGem (May 7, 2020)

Pipeman said:


> I'll dust off my crystal ball.... don't wait...


Most helpful, thanking you


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

If we knew the answer to that we would all be millionaires by taking a long or short position on the exchange rate.


----------



## TanGem (May 7, 2020)

Catalunya22 said:


> If we knew the answer to that we would all be millionaires by taking a long or short position on the exchange rate.


Very true but many do make good money dealing in currency....I was just enquiring if there was anyone here with superior knowledge of current trends than I, which to be honest wouldn't take a lot as I know pretty much zero. Worth an ask.
But more importantly is any recommendations as to a good Transfer company.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I have used Transferwise on several occasions and have found them excellent, have a look at their website.
As to rate IMO I think it will be 1 to 1 before the end of the year, but I'm no expert, just keep an eye on the rate over a few days.....be lucky lol

https://transferwise.com/


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I also recommend Transferwise. I have used them for seven years and never had a problem. The transfers only take minutes.

Steve


----------



## Pipeman (Apr 1, 2016)

I did 2 transfers UK to Spain this week. 6 seconds and 4 seconds. Quick enough for me


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Euro/Sterling rate movement will largely be determined by the outcome of current negotiations. If there is no-deal, parity or below is likely. If there is a bare-bone trade deal but with a lot of other things undecided, I will look to a value around 1.12 to 1.15. If by any chance a good deal, it can move to 1.18 to 1.20.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Joppa said:


> Euro/Sterling rate movement will largely be determined by the outcome of current negotiations. If there is no-deal, parity or below is likely. If there is a bare-bone trade deal but with a lot of other things undecided, I will look to a value around 1.12 to 1.15. If by any chance a good deal, it can move to 1.18 to 1.20.


Hola, 

My crystal ball says there cannot be a "Good deal" in that the UK cannot profit from leaving !!! 

So I would hope for slightly more cents for my pennies and anything greater than 1.10€ for one pound will be a better outcome than I expect 

Another vote for Transferwise - I look at the end result as money in and money received ignoring what they say is the rate and the costs. Only the bottom line is the truth 

Davexf


----------



## Jamglish (Mar 15, 2014)

I also have been very happy with Transferwise, routinely using it to send money in the US, such as my pension, to my Spanish bank account efficiently and at a very reasonable and transparent cost. Their Borderless account which can hold funds in any currency and which has a debit card has also been very useful when travelling to other countries.


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

I've used HiFX in the past - think they are now called XE. Set them up when we first purchased out here, fees and rates were unimpressive and only inertia kept me with them for a couple of years to be honest.

Over the past few months I have become a fan of Revolut - easy to set up, you get the money market rates for transfers and handily it incorporates a debit card (...as well as a virtual debit card & one time card too if required) and essentially, it integrates nicely with my UK and Spanish accounts. Worth a look for daily living expenses - probably not for a property purchase though.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Jamglish said:


> I also have been very happy with Transferwise, routinely using it to send money in the US, such as my pension, to my Spanish bank account efficiently and at a very reasonable and transparent cost. Their Borderless account which can hold funds in any currency and which has a debit card has also been very useful when travelling to other countries.



TRANSFERWISE every time for me. They are brilliant.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I also used Transferwise and was very satisfied.


----------



## Glynb (Oct 6, 2016)

We've used Currencyfair several times for quite large amounts. I can recommend them. Simple to use.

My crystal ball suggests the £ will fall further in 2021 if there's no trade deal, or very limited deal, with subsequent disruption to the UK economy. That said, such a situation would also be bad for the Euro zone, so both might drop in tandem against the Dollar.

Do you feel lucky ;-)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Going DOWN today ... 1.06 and falling thanks to threat of negative interest rates.

https://www.poundsterlinglive.com/g...gative-interest-rates-warning-bank-of-england


----------



## Glynb (Oct 6, 2016)

Alcalaina said:


> Going DOWN today ... 1.06 and falling thanks to threat of negative interest rates.
> 
> https://www.poundsterlinglive.com/g...gative-interest-rates-warning-bank-of-england


Cripes! At this rate we can expect the £ to dip below 1 Euro next year. Incredible


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Glynb said:


> Cripes! At this rate we can expect the £ to dip below 1 Euro next year. Incredible


Hola 

I get the mid market rate sent to me several times a day. Currently it is around 1.09€ for £1 

Davexf


----------



## Glynb (Oct 6, 2016)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> I get the mid market rate sent to me several times a day. Currently it is around 1.09€ for £1
> 
> Davexf


Good to see it's rallied a bit.

A feature of CurrencyFair (I assume the others offer it too) is that you can delay the exchange until the rate hits a certain point. 

You transfer your pounds to CF then instruct to only convert to Euro once the rate gets to a level you're happy with.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

Had positive experiences with WorldFirst. With both forward rates and instant


----------



## Matt S (Apr 16, 2015)

TanGem said:


> Does anyone here use a preferred Transfer Company to send to the U.K? Today the rate was around 1.07 to 1.08 but I've been told by a few friends to hold off as it will be parity by beginning of October and worse after Dec31st....anyone have any thoughts or insight. Thanks


I swear by we transfer


----------

